# diet coke/soda when cutting



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

how many of you drink this stuff when cutting ? if so how much do you drink per day? does it cause weight gain due to the sweetners?


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

can or two a day for me, the only thing that keeps me sane... never experienced any difference in terms of weight loss when drinking them daily compared to not touching them at all


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

Diet drinks have no calories in them so you are fine to drink them on a cut.

Stick with water when you can but in moments of weakness when you are walking past a vending machine or just need some flavor a diet drink is fine.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Depends on a day, if I am on no carbs then bottle or two  Otherwise just few cans. Help to keep me sane 2.

I have heard that some of the top bodybuilders go through 8 litres a day when cutting.

BTW how can u possibly get weight gain from sweetener?!


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

i remember hearing or reading that it triggers insulin spike ? not sure if this was ever proven


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

I lost 6 stone and drank a lot of diet drinks. Insulin spike or no insulin spike, they contain no calories.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

beckham7 said:


> i remember hearing or reading that it triggers insulin spike ? not sure if this was ever proven


stick to football beckham


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pepsi max has been a staple in all of my preps since I started competing...

Striations in gluts is a regular assurance so can't be to bad.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Can only speak from my own experience, I drink pepsi max, I'm diabetic and have tested extensively and it doesn't spike me in the slightest.

Cheers


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Pepsi max and pepsi max cherry! I couldnt live without them  A few litres of water a day is fine but you also need some flavour.


----------



## NightHawk (Jun 20, 2013)

Never seen any study say that sweeteners spike insulin. Probably still shi*e for your teeth though...


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll occasionally drink diet caffeine free coke ... 1-2 500 ml bottles a week usually when i feel like i want to cheat, bit of flavor / the feel of cheating without calories.

My foods usually pretty flavorsome without junk and i'm not a massive pop drinking. Do enjoy anything thats cal free when i'm dieting though.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

beckham7 said:


> i remember hearing or reading that it triggers insulin spike ? not sure if this was ever proven


I have read something similar. I think it was in John Keifers carb backloading book. Anyway, I drank Diet Coke when I was cutting. It had no detrimental effects.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

PaulB said:


> I have read something similar. I think it was in John Keifers carb backloading book. Anyway, I drank Diet Coke when I was cutting. It had no detrimental effects.


Same mate on diet drinks, I drink 1-2 liters everyday and never affects fat loss!


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Coincidentally I heard the insulin spike thing being spouted by some pop celebrity on the radio the other day - it seems to have become broscience fact.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Same mate on diet drinks, I drink 1-2 liters everyday and never affects fat loss!


Gotta have some pleasure somewhere when dieting down. Keeps us sane.


----------



## JayJay031 (Sep 6, 2013)

How about water? Its a simple as that. End of discussion...


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

gradziol said:


> Depends on a day, if I am on no carbs then bottle or two  Otherwise just few cans. Help to keep me sane 2.
> 
> I have heard that some of the top bodybuilders go through 8 litres a day when cutting.
> 
> *BTW how can u possibly get weight gain from sweetener?*!


something to do with the sweetener creating a craving for real sugar or something


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

I remember reading some thing about the sweeteners if taken in large quantities the body starts to confuse them for sugar...

I dnt know how much truth there is in this.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

JayJay031 said:


> How about water? Its a simple as that. End of discussion...


Close the thread, jayjay has spoken lol.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

cherry pepsi max is a lifesaver when i crave something sweet.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I've just found an article where Keifer states there are certain sweeteners that will spike insulin.

http://www.seanhyson.com/blog/backloading-interview-w-kiefer-part-iii


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Stock up on diet fizzy drinks and sugar free jelly and your cut will be a breeze :cool2:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

PaulB said:


> I've just found an article where Keifer states there are certain sweeteners that will spike insulin.
> 
> http://www.seanhyson.com/blog/backloading-interview-w-kiefer-part-iii


and in a calorific deficit that matters why?


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

This study says don't worry, and there may be some benefit to drinking diet soda for weightloss

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24862170


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

banzi said:


> and in a calorific deficit that matters why?


I didn't say it mattered did I


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Even if they do spike insulin its not like the insulin has anything to transport to the fat/muscle cells...

Cal's are king in weight loss, creating the right hormonal environment is beneficial but one or two cans of sweetened drinks are not going to kill a diet, much better to have a sustainable diet then abstain and fail.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Am on a diet now and I'm drinking maybe 6 cans a day of Pepsi max and I swear it's making me hungry, once I have one can I can't stop


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

PaulB said:


> I've just found an article where Keifer states there are certain sweeteners that will spike insulin.
> 
> http://www.seanhyson.com/blog/backloading-interview-w-kiefer-part-iii


Keifer - that dude makes so many leaps of logic it's untrue. The sweetner he is referring to, acesulfame-K, does have evidence to show it activates isolated pancreatic cells of rats in a test tube to stimulate insulin but the evidence in humans is that it has almost zero effect whatsoever, a tiny non significant elevation.

There is actually a higher elevation of a hormone called GLP1 from some sweetners which has a similar effect to insulin in that it prevents hyperglycemia if blood sugar becomes elevated, but it works to do this via a non insulinic pathway.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

I find a can now and then keeps me on the straight and narrow


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

dtlv said:


> Keifer - that dude makes so many leaps of logic it's untrue. The sweetner he is referring to, acesulfame-K, does have evidence to show it activates isolated pancreatic cells of rats in a test tube to stimulate insulin but the evidence in humans is that it has almost zero effect whatsoever, a tiny non significant elevation.
> 
> There is actually a higher elevation of a hormone called GLP1 from some sweetners which has a similar effect to insulin in that it prevents hyperglycemia if blood sugar becomes elevated, but it works to do this via a non insulinic pathway.


I've never followed his carb backloading. I drank plenty of diet coke when I last dieted down and it made absolutely no difference to my results. Only reason I posted that article is because the OP said he'd read it somewhere and I remembered Keifer.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

PaulB said:


> I've never followed his carb backloading. I drank plenty of diet coke when I last dieted down and it made absolutely no difference to my results. Only reason I posted that article is because the OP said he'd read it somewhere and I remembered Keifer.


Yeah wasn't having a pop at you at all, just seems to me each time I read a Kiefer article/interview he says at least one thing as if established fact that most definitely isn't... I want to like the guy but do really get the impression that the way he markets himself (evidence based nutritionist) is not what he actually is... he seems to me to actually be quite fast and loose with the science.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2014)

Coke ???? worst soft drink anyone can have. Period. . . . Fizzy drinks, lemonade if you must.


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

ok so my next question then is if it does do something that triggers insulin but that doesnt matter as its calorie free , what happens to the insulin? does that effect things like gyno? i no this may sound stupid but does the insulin create a inbalance to hormones or have i just read a few of the previous posts wrong


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

no it don't .... its only got artificial sugars which means u only get a artificial insulin spike :lol:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

beckham7 said:


> ok so my next question then is if it does do something that triggers insulin but that doesnt matter as its calorie free , what happens to the insulin? does that effect things like gyno? i no this may sound stupid but does the insulin create a inbalance to hormones or have i just read a few of the previous posts wrong


Its ok I'm taking some nolva with my can of diet pepsi, just in case...........


----------

